# Nothing Yet



## roomdog (Apr 16, 2015)

Went out in northern Indiana yesterday and didn't find any. Hunting around Marshall county area. Hopefully soon they will be up.


----------



## nene1972 (Apr 14, 2014)

nothing in Cass County yet either. I went out yesterday took a look at my early spot for greys, find them every year in this spot and didn't see a thing. We need warmer weather and sun, its still pretty chilly at night.


----------



## rcurtis1990 (Apr 3, 2015)

Skunked again in Putnam County. Went out yesterday and found nothing but perfect spots for morels to grow but no morels! We also need the warm sun. It's like Mother Nature's oven is set for 250 degrees when we need it to be 400 degrees! LOL Still gonna keep looking.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Nothing yet in Lake Co. either.

May apples half staff looking cold and sad
Fresh Ramps popping here and there

Felt like early March out there
Saw nobody in 2 full hours, a bonus at least!


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Nothing here in the Warsaw area yet. All signs point to a good weekend for those early blacks


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing in Allen county yet but it sure looks good out there. I see they are finding a fare amount in southern Mi. already. ANY DAY NOW !!!!


----------



## 1tater (Apr 17, 2013)

Tater's been looking in a spot I have found grays for 23 years straight,nothing yet,darn it!


----------

